# DBSTalk App for Android now in Market



## BubblePuppy

Downloading now.....notification popped up when loading	DBSTalk into my phones browser....very nice way of getting notified. Using the app now to post this. Looking forward to explore this app.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Accessing this site is fast, quicker than using the native android phone app or Dolphin HD.
Missing all the text formatting and smileys when writing a post. I don't know if adding those is possable.
I like the Push Notification service...very easy to setup.
I like the post editing "pencil" icon.
More to come as I play with it. 
Very nice job.


----------



## n0qcu

Serious design flaw with this app.

THERE IS NO OPTION FOR NEW POSTS. 
I only want a listing of new not a whole days worth of posts.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

downloading now.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"n0qcu" said:


> Serious design flaw with this app.
> 
> THERE IS NO OPTION FOR NEW POSTS.
> I only want a listing of new not a whole days worth of posts.


I noticed that, I agree that the New Post feature is a must have. I don't think this app is meant to replace the whole browser experience though.


----------



## n0qcu

BubblePuppy said:


> I noticed that, I agree that the New Post feature is a must have. I don't think this app is meant to replace the whole browser experience though.


I did discover that the "new" posts are indicated with a little blue ball in the upper right corner. I'd still prefer it if it didn't list a whole days worth of posts though.


----------



## Chris Blount

"BubblePuppy" said:


> I noticed that, I agree that the New Post feature is a must have. I don't think this app is meant to replace the whole browser experience though.


The iPhone/iPad app doesn't have that either. It's something that will be added hopefully at some point.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"n0qcu" said:


> I did discover that the "new" posts are indicated with a little blue ball in the upper right corner. I'd still prefer it if it didn't list a whole days worth of posts though.


 Since it is a Android app it is very easy, and quicker, to upload updates to the Market. 
I like the blue quote bubbles, cute touch. This just might replace my browser for reading this forum.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I tried 3 time to download and it always comes up unsuccessful.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"scottandregan" said:


> I tried 3 time to download and it always comes up unsuccessful.


What phone and OS version do you have?


----------



## STEVEN-H

I can not get it to download either. HTC EVO Android version2.2


----------



## BubblePuppy

Posted comment on Market..gave it 4 stars.... always room for improvement.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"STEVEN-H" said:


> I can not get it to download either. HTC EVO Android version2.2


Try opening the forum with your Android browser, should get a pop up. I accessed the Market through that. I used Dolphin HD.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BubblePuppy said:


> What phone and OS version do you have?


HTC Desire 2.1

I can go to DBSTalk with my phone and do not get the pop-up.


----------



## dettxw

I'll for sure try it on my Samsung Epic 4G when I get off.


----------



## STEVEN-H

BubblePuppy said:


> Try opening the forum with your Android browser, should get a pop up. I accessed the Market through that. I used Dolphin HD.


I get the pop up and it got to the black bar showing download but, nothing happens it just black bar and under it is say cancel download. Nothing comes down.

With no indication it ever downloaded I went back to home page on phone and saw it had be installed. Weird...but, I have it!


----------



## spartanstew

BubblePuppy said:


> I noticed that, I agree that the New Post feature is a must have. I don't think this app is meant to replace the whole browser experience though.


Yep, it's a must have for me. Won't even bother downloading the app until that feature is present.


----------



## BubblePuppy

STEVEN-H said:


> I can not get it to download either. HTC EVO Android version2.2


The Market was down this afternoon: http://www.androidcentral.com/android-market-down-you#comments

Give it another try.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I logged in on my phone and then hit home and the pop up came up, then I was able to download the app. I still cannot figure out how to log in and make posts but I'm sure I will figure it all out in time.


----------



## Rakul

Nice just installed it on my Incredible, slick app.


----------



## ciurca

Just installed and posting via Moto Droidx 2.2. Nice job development team. TY.


----------



## dettxw

Cool to have the app, using it now, but the website works well on this phone too.
Will have to try it for a while and see which I prefer on the phone.


----------



## Groundhog45

Cool app. Running on Moto Droid. Thanks to the developers.


----------



## HDinVT

I like it! Welll done! Two things I can't find. Is there an easy way to view the site news headlines/announcements? Chat room support browser only? 

Also another forum app I use has a custom/mobile sig line. Still gets 4 stars from me!


----------



## BubblePuppy

One thing I appreciate is what it doesn't have, the auto sig...." This was posted using tapablab" or some such sig . Thank you, Developers.


----------



## mikhu

Just grabbed it, nice work guys!


----------



## Sim-X

Awesome - works great on my evo - 2.2 stock

thanks


----------



## jefbal99

Loving it on my EVO running Fresh 3.4.0.1


----------



## BubblePuppy

I would like to see a way to return to the main forums page with out having to use the phone back button. Keeping the "Forum" button at the bottom of the screen or locked in the menu button will make jumping back to the forums page alot easier and faster.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I can't seen to find all the cutting edge threads, just the locked announcements/notices.


----------



## Milkman

I downloaded it too. Looks good. None of the CE forums there though. Even after logged in.


----------



## Milkman

Nevermind, I found it... I wish the complete tree structure was listed on the main page. Had to go to DTV P&S -> CE -> CE


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Milkman" said:


> Nevermind, I found it... I wish the complete tree structure was listed on the main page. Had to go to DTV P&S -> CE -> CE


Thanks....missed that one.


----------



## bobukcat

Thanks to the developers / everyone involved in supplying this - excellent application!!!


----------



## jabrwocky7

Here's the QR code:










Package: net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.dbstalk


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I cannot figure out how to sign in.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"scottandregan" said:


> I cannot figure out how to sign in.


Open the app, press the menu button on the phone..not the app...there should be the sign in icon in the menu pop up. Make sure you are in the first screen.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

"BubblePuppy" said:


> Open the app, press the menu button on the phone..not the app...there should be the sign in icon in the menu pop up. Make sure you are in the first screen.


Thank you.


----------



## CoolGui

Sweet, I'm giving it a go now. Nice work DBSTalk!


----------



## webby_s

It seems awesome and dare I say, FINALLY. There are some areas for work but all in all it does the trick. Thanks developers, it's much appreciated, and I mean that, I don't need to load the browser anymore. This is much quicker. BUT can anyone see all the iPod touch/iPhone things in here, it's quiet the port of that. But it's better then nothing!!!!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## FYRPLG

Great Application Thanks to the Developers.

Loaded up fine on my LG Ally w Android /2.1

Looking forward to getting familiar with App.


----------



## MIAMI1683

it's nice to see this forum online in the market. I am going to have this app themed today so if you guys want it in different colors and variations come over to droidforums.net. Ill link the section and downloads here too 

Miami


----------



## webby_s

MIAMI1683 said:


> it's nice to see this forum online in the market. I am going to have this app themed today so if you guys want it in different colors and variations come over to droidforums.net. Ill link the section and downloads here too
> 
> Miami


Awesome good, I like a darker background and lighter lettering. Otherwise it's a great app. Thanks Miami, look forward to your work.


----------



## kcaudiofx

Maybe its because I am blonde or what not  but I went out and bought an android phone today, and clicked all links posted, scanned the qr code etc, keeps telling me it cant find it.. any suggestions? thanks in advance


----------



## BubblePuppy

kcaudiofx said:


> Maybe its because I am blonde or what not  but I went out and bought an android phone today, and clicked all links posted, scanned the qr code etc, keeps telling me it cant find it.. any suggestions? thanks in advance


Try this: http://www.appbrain.com/app/net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.dbstalk
You might need to install app brain first though, not sure. App brain can be found in the Market.


----------



## Kash76

I understand that Tapatalk is making some changes that make their software not so intrusive. Any chance that you will revisit this issue?? I would like to not have a single app for every forum that I follow.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update available in Market.


----------



## David Bott

Kash76 said:


> I understand that Tapatalk is making some changes that make their software not so intrusive. Any chance that you will revisit this issue?? I would like to not have a single app for every forum that I follow.


Sorry to say no. This is based on special requirements we have in our server backend. Even ForumRunner, the developer of the app, is custom and thus you can not use the standard app here.

When we first were testing, we actually brought the site down as it would not work out of the box with the server side item we need to run. That was not fun. 

Take care,


----------



## dskbas

App was working fine till I installed the update. Now force closes

Motorola I1
Android 1.5


----------



## BubblePuppy

"dskbas" said:


> App was working fine till I installed the update. Now force closes
> 
> Motorola I1
> Android 1.5


App is working fine for me, using it now. 
Weird, the update is supposed to solve the force close issues.


----------



## Holydoc

I am really liking this app. I have an Android Incredible and was notified the app existed when I visited this site using my phone. Very nice touch.

One Item I would like to see is the ability to eliminate those forums that do not interest me from being visible (or move them to the bottom of the page). For instance since I am a DirecTV subscriber, the DISH forums have no interest to me. It would be nice to be able to hide them.

Another item that would be nice would be the ability to see news on the DBS site. When I use the browser, I open DBS to the home screen and can easily see any new news that is available. Currently the App only opens up to the Forums.

Finally, it would be nice to have new posts more prominently displayed. It is hard for these old eyes to distinquish between bold and normal on the screen.

Once again let me thank you for your hard work and for making an Android App for this site. I am hoping that with just a few more minor modifications, this App will be my goto way of reading these forums.


----------



## Kapeman

Kash76 said:


> I understand that Tapatalk is making some changes that make their software not so intrusive. Any chance that you will revisit this issue?? I would like to not have a single app for every forum that I follow.


+1


----------



## n0qcu

Holydoc said:


> One Item I would like to see is the ability to eliminate those forums that do not interest me from being visible (or move them to the bottom of the page). For instance since I am a DirecTV subscriber, the DISH forums have no interest to me. It would be nice to be able to hide them.


You can eliminate the forums that you are not interested in. Just go to the "EDIT Options" on the quick links tab. (Must do this on PC) At the bottom of page you can hide all you want to get rid of. Then the next time you use the App they will be gone from there also.


----------



## Holydoc

n0qcu said:


> You can eliminate the forums that you are not interested in. Just go to the "EDIT Options" on the quick links tab. (Must do this on PC) At the bottom of page you can hide all you want to get rid of. Then the next time you use the App they will be gone from there also.


Kevin,

I have been a member since 2008 and had no idea that we could do that. EXCELLENT! Instead of hiding I have just been keeping them collapsed. This is much better.

Thanks!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Another update in the Market: v1.1.15..more FC fixes and debugging.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Version 1.1.16 is now in the....oh wait..now v 1.1.17 is in the..oh never mind..updates coming fast and furious.


----------



## jclewter79

I have the app and I love it. I am new to my android phone and still trying to learn all about it. Could someone explain how to logon to the site and post using the app so far i have only been able to read posts with the app.

EDIT: I am using the Droid 2 if that matters

EDIT #2 nevermind guys i figured it out


----------



## BubblePuppy

Now has polling feature/support plus fixes......thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Holydoc

Yes this new app has been great. I definitely appreciate all the great work.

I am posting this from my phone while waiting to catch a plane at LAX.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update available in the Market. There are some nice additions.


----------



## xmguy

Just got the app on my Droid X. Loving it!!! Great way to get my DBS fix with less hassle. Lol


----------



## BubblePuppy

Update in Market. New features.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BubblePuppy said:


> Update in Market. New features.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


Why does the update have the ability to take pictures?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> Why does the update have the ability to take pictures?


Allows one to add picture attachment to a post by taking a picture with the phones camera. Very cool.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

"BubblePuppy" said:


> Allows one to add picture attachment to a post by taking a picture with the phones camera. Very cool.


I get it now. Yes very cool.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"BubblePuppy" said:


> Allows one to add picture attachment to a post by taking a picture with the phones camera. Very cool.


This is a test of this feature.
This is from the gallery.


----------



## bobnielsen

I just installed this on my Nook Color (running Honeycomb on a SD card, not rooted yet). It looks pretty neat, but how do I log into the site?


----------



## BubblePuppy

bobnielsen said:


> I just installed this on my Nook Color (running Honeycomb on a SD card, not rooted yet). It looks pretty neat, but how do I log into the site?


Login is under the menu button, at least on the Android phones.

Btw: Flashable zip of Honeycomb on the Nook Color available now.
http://www.androidcentral.com/flashable-zip-honeycomb-nook-color-available-now#comments


----------



## bobnielsen

BubblePuppy said:


> Login is under the menu button, at least on the Android phones.


On the Nook Color there is no menu button. I've tried all of the available soft buttons without getting to the login screen.



> Btw: Flashable zip of Honeycomb on the Nook Color available now.
> http://www.androidcentral.com/flashable-zip-honeycomb-nook-color-available-now#comments


I've seen that, but am not quite ready to go that route (maybe later). If I can re-size the partition on the 16 GB micro-SD to be able to access more than 1.3 GB, that should give me adequate performance.


----------



## BubblePuppy

bobnielsen said:


> *On the Nook Color there is no menu button. I've tried all of the available soft buttons without getting to the login screen.*
> 
> I've seen that, but am not quite ready to go that route (maybe later). If I can re-size the partition on the 16 GB micro-SD to be able to access more than 1.3 GB, that should give me adequate performance.


I kinda suspected that .....keep in mind that the Nook isn't a "Android" device as such. Android tablets will have the menu button along with the others found on the phones. For Android apps to run on the Nook some reworking of menus and such will have to be done, at least that is my guess.


----------



## bobnielsen

BubblePuppy said:


> I kinda suspected that .....keep in mind that the Nook isn't a "Android" device as such. Android tablets will have the menu button along with the others found on the phones. For Android apps to run on the Nook some reworking of menus and such will have to be done, at least that is my guess.


Yeah, I agree. At least I can log in using the browser app (I'm using it now).

Edit: I found the menu soft key and was able to log in, but when I tried to post there were three soft keys, Send, Attachments and Cancel, but they wouldn't respond


----------



## bobnielsen

I needed to hide the keyboard for the SEND key to work. 

A lot of the operations are not exactly obvious


----------



## bobnielsen

Even though I am logged in, the Cutting Edge forum doesn't show up?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"bobnielsen" said:


> Even though I am logged in, the Cutting Edge forum doesn't show up?


Look under Directv Products and Services. Yes I know.. not obvious.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy

"bobnielsen" said:


> I needed to hide the keyboard for the SEND key to work.
> 
> A lot of the operations are not exactly obvious


No kidding.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## bobnielsen

"BubblePuppy" said:


> Look under Directv Products and Services. Yes I know.. not obvious.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


I can find the Cutting Edge Information thread, but not the cutting edge thread itself. If I press the "Subscribed" soft key I see a couple of subscribed subthreads. Oh, well....


----------



## BubblePuppy

"bobnielsen" said:


> I can find the Cutting Edge Information thread, but not the cutting edge thread itself. If I press the "Subscribed" soft key I see a couple of subscribed subthreads. Oh, well....


Press the bar with the word bubble above the threads/sticky bar. I believe that is what you want.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## bobnielsen

That works! Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"bobnielsen" said:


> That works! Thanks.


Glad to help.
I think this app needs more work to make using it easier and less confusing. Obviously somethings aren't ...well..obvious or intuitive.

Sent from my Nexus One using DBSTalk


----------



## BubblePuppy

I sent this email to the developers:
"Morning, This app is working great on my HTC Inspire. I do have a suggestion for a feature, the ability to block specific threads a user isn't interested in. This morning, using the current feature, I had to weed through 95 posts, many on threads that I don't have any interest in. It really would be nice to only see those threads of interest. Is that possible? All in all a great app, good job." This would eliminate a lot of clutter.
And no, I don't want to have to subscribe to each thread I have a interest in reading.

Sent from my HTC Inspire using DBSTalk


----------



## bobnielsen

I upgraded my Nook Color to Cyanogen Mod 7 and this app doesn't appear in the market. Is there any direct link to a site where I can download it so I can install from my Mac using adb?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"bobnielsen" said:


> I upgraded my Nook Color to Cyanogen Mod 7 and this app doesn't appear in the market. Is there any direct link to a site where I can download it so I can install from my Mac using adb?


Try appbrain: http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=DBSTalk+


----------



## bobnielsen

BubblePuppy said:


> Try appbrain: http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=DBSTalk+


Appbrain found it, but when it goes to the market to download, market isn't aware of it.

Market listings seem to be device-dependent, while Appbrain is not. I suspect that the market listings need to be upgraded for Cyanogen Mod 7 for the Nook Color.

Amazon Appstore doesn't list it either.

Many apps can be dowloaded to a computer and then installed via adb, but I couldn't find a way to get this one.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Version 1.3.3 update available in Android Market.


----------



## DavidMi

I like the new update, the new dark look is very cool!

Thanks for the app!


----------



## Holydoc

New dark look? Mine looks the same.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> Version 1.3.3 update available in Android Market.


Thank you for the update alert.

The new version seems to be working well so far on the Android tablet here and looks pretty nice.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I have to manually mark threads or forums read for them to not show up as having new posts, is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## BubblePuppy

"Holydoc" said:


> New dark look? Mine looks the same.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible


In menu go to settings, scroll down to Color Scheme. There is Dark/Light.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> I have to manually mark threads or forums read for them to not show up as having new posts, is anyone else having this issue?


Same here.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

That's a pretty big bummer when you use it as much as I do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> That's a pretty big bummer when you use it as much as I do.


Its a hummer for us second class posters too.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Its a* hummer *for us second class posters too.


Hmmm.


----------



## DavidMi

Since the new update came out when you select current it defaults to "Last 3 Days" and I would like to to default to "Last Visit" instead. Is there any way to change it so it defaults to "Last Visit" ???


----------



## BubblePuppy

"DavidMi" said:


> Since the new update came out when you select current it defaults to "Last 3 Days" and I would like to to default to "Last Visit" instead. Is there any way to change it so it defaults to "Last Visit" ???


Not exactly. This is the closest you can do. Menu to settings. In settings go to "Current #days back", set it to 1. When in the Forums screen go to bottom and press "Current". At the top of the screen there will be 3 tabs, press "Last Visit". 
One feature I would like to see is to be able to mark specific Forums or Topics not to display. In other words, since I'm not interested in DISH forums, I don't want it to display those posts.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> Not exactly. This is the closest you can do. Menu to settings. In settings go to "Current #days back", set it to 1. When in the Forums screen go to bottom and press "Current". At the top of the screen there will be 3 tabs, press "Last Visit".
> *One feature I would like to see is to be able to mark specific Forums or Topics not to display. In other words, since I'm not interested in DISH forums, I don't want it to display those posts*.


I agree that it would be a big plus enhancement.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> I agree that it would be a big plus enhancement.


Several months ago I sent that suggestion to the developers, I never received a response. Maybe the more users do the same the developers might add it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> Several months ago I sent that suggestion to the developers, I never received a response. Maybe the more users do the same the developers might add it.


I like the idea, and from a purely practical perspective...it has a big impact to the user's navigation speed.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I'm not liking this update. Even when all posts/topics are "Mark All Read" they still show up. Those shouldn't be visible unless there's a new post. I would like to be able to go back to the previous version or be able to uninstall updates. 
Perhaps the previous versions could be posted in a Dropbox folder.


----------



## chroma601

I wish one could access their User CP from Android.


----------



## BubblePuppy

App update in Android Market. Just bug fixes.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> App update in Android Market. Just bug fixes.


Thanks...the most recent version I see is October 18, 2011...got that one back then.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> Thanks...the most recent version I see is October 18, 2011...got that one back then.


Yea, curious isn't it. I'm guessing that Android Market updates roll out in increments like DirecTV NRs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BubblePuppy said:


> Yea, curious isn't it. I'm guessing that Android Market updates roll out in increments like DirecTV NRs.


Could be...but the notifications on the Android tablet here are usually pretty fast with updates on the Android market.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If someone with an Android device could positively confirm this, give me details and a link, I'll post it in the "extra extra" thread.


----------



## dualsub2006

The latest version that I see in the Market is 1.3.4 dated 10/18.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"dualsub2006" said:


> The latest version that I see in the Market is 1.3.4 dated 10/18.


On 10/7 I posted about update 1.3.3. I was just notified about 1.3.4 this morning. This is just a crash fix.


----------



## dualsub2006

"BubblePuppy" said:


> On 10/7 I posted about update 1.3.3. I was just notified about 1.3.4 this morning. This is just a crash fix.


I got version 1.3.4 of the DBSTalk app and Forum Runner app on the 18th. For whatever reason you're just getting it late.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"dualsub2006" said:


> I got version 1.3.4 of the DBSTalk app and Forum Runner app on the 18th. For whatever reason you're just getting it late.


Very well could be because of AT&T, or just the model of phone I have. Or it may depend on the version of Android Market. 
Anyway, I never had a crash issue with this app.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Stuart Sweet said:


> If someone with an Android device could positively confirm this, give me details and a link, I'll post it in the "extra extra" thread.


Will this work Stuart?

https://market.android.com/details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.dbstalk&feature=search_result


----------

